# Dark Angels Iconography



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How much of the Dark Angels Iconography is shared with his successor chapters? Do they use the Angel and the sword? The Winged Broken sword for the Deathwing? The flying sword for the Ravenwing? How much?

I only ask because I'm contemplating doing a Dark Angels successor chapter and want to know if any of the forgeworld stuff would be any good for them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Im not an experts but all of the official successor chapters have either some form of wing or a sword in their icon. That's about all I know of the DAs.


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

As locustgate wrote, the Unforgiven chapters have a wing or sword in their chapter badges. According to the DA codex, Unforgiven chapters "all have formations which are similar to the Deathwing and Ravenwing Companies, although thet are not named as such. Some of these Chapters used special uniforms and markings for these units, while others do not." Perhaps they might be called things like the Doomwing, the Razorwing or the Detroit Redwings.

The broken sword seems to be unique to the Deathwing, probably representing the broken Lion Sword of Lion El'Jonson and the broken oaths of the Fallen. The badge of the Ravenwing is probably also unique to the Dark Angels' 2nd Company, but it's possible that other 2nd Companies of the Unforgiven use it or some variant of it as well.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It varies really. The ones in the Codex appear to have either wings or swords or both in their iconography, but not all, e.g. the Consecrators. Regarding the RW and DW logos I believe that they are specific to the DA but I'm sure that some successors would use them too. In all honesty it doesn't really matter as it's your chapter.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking of going for Angels of Vengeance or Consecrators (didn't know whether this one was official or someone's self made chapter) 

The Angels of Vengeance has the wings of the Dark Angels with a skull in the middle but an upside down V over it simulating a hood. So it's fairly similiar in nature but I was unsure about the broken sword etc.

The Consecrators's emblem is a lot more technical though and further away from the original Dark Angels designs but they tend to have a lot of older armour in them which drew me to them because of the forgeworld items.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Both are official and feature in the DA codex. The Consecrators are said to use ancient marks of equipment though so that would be hard and expensive to replicate e.g. Mk III power armour etc. 
The Angels of vengeance would be good, and I believe they maintain very close ties with the DAs, so would therefore possibly use the DW and RW iconography (though obviously have different names)


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Take another look at the Consecrators badge and you'll see it does indeed have the DA wings:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dogbeard said:


> Take another look at the Consecrators badge and you'll see it does indeed have the DA wings:


I noticed the wings, it's just the rest of it is a lot more technical than say the Angels of Vengeance who simply have the wings with a skull and a upturned V.


----------

